

Why are some programmers paid more than others? - jonp
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/01/why-are-some-programmers-paid-more-than-others.html

======
SatvikBeri
Probably no HNer's are surprised at the variance in programmer prices. What's
interesting about this article is that for people outside the Hacker culture,
this is a genuine, puzzling question. It goes to show that we've got quite a
way to go before programming is well-understood among the general populace.

------
chris_gogreen
Local cost of living, Current saturation of the market, Negotiating prowess
during salary talks

